# Hunny, Ivo, Benji, Dexter and Vinny



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 4, 2007)

hello..i thaught id start a new blog for all thebuns i have instead of doing one by one id put them all in one blog..ihope no1 minds i just thaught it would be easier for everyone elseincluding my self..so if i wanted to post a new pic of one of the bunsi wouldnt have to go looking for it everywhere lol..


ill add some new pics later on in the week hopfully ill have newpics by then..


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow. Cuteness overload!!! Awesome picture too. Your bunnies all look so adorable!!

Good idea putting them all in one blog. Thats what I did and I only have two hehe



Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## Spring (Feb 4, 2007)

IsHunny the lionhead?  She looks identical to my Pebbles!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 5, 2007)

yup she is


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 6, 2007)

right well i got a few pics..i noticed someoneon here had put in there blog today is so and so's days..i thaught itwould be a good idea i hope no1 minds....do tell me if you do thnx...


today is actually ivos day!!(mayb a bit of hunny 2 lol)i havnt reallybeen posting pics of ivo lately poor girl but here she is!!

taah daah


































































enjooy


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh cuteness overload! So it's four.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 10, 2007)

sorry iv been away for a couple of days!!

had alot of work to do..

but anyways it was really snowy here at london and i took a couple of pics..sorry theres only like 2 didnt take good ones lol 

here ya are

its benji's little day today.


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 10, 2007)

oh my gosh! your bunnies are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute.:nod


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 11, 2007)

dexter today


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 11, 2007)

*CookieNCream wrote: *


> oh my gosh! your bunnies are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute.:nod


thank you your buns are soo adorable ill post a comment soon for ya!! there just so sweet


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 11, 2007)

hunny





she was getting her nails done on this pic...






dissproval or what lol


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 12, 2007)

dexter again sorry if its not alot but he *IS!!* poser lol as you can tell...


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 14, 2007)

well i know these pics are a bitpointlessbut this is whats getting me and ivo to bond a bitbetter...she hasnt bitten me atall shes still a bit twitchy when i gonear her but not as much shes doing great...


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 20, 2007)

well theres a new addition but not foreverhisname isvin diesel but vinny forshort,hisoriginal name was radar,he is neuterd so thats arealif!...my friend moved away and she wanted me to have him but i toldher i cant keep him but ill foster him untill he finds a new home..theshelter have agreed for him to stay with me untill they find him a newhome

oh i forgot to mention hes a black rex

heres a couple of pics of him!

also if anyone can,can you please add vinnys name to the topic name thank you














ill add some better pictures soon!

kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the pictures! Your bunnies are so adorable :inlove:, I think Ivo is my favourite.

The new foster bun is really gorgeous too. I bet it will be hard to part with him.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2007)

He's so purdy!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for replies!!

yeah it will be hard to part!! already in love with him lol! hes more like a cat than a rabbit.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 20, 2007)

Like I said in your other thread, I think Vinny is BEAUTIFUL. I like the new name, too. 

Of course, I love Ivo (I'm owned by three lops myself). Kiss those spots on her nose for me. 

Laura


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know why I haven't seen this blog tillnow - I love the photos and I really love the collage you did of allyour bunnies together - that is SOOO cool!

Of course, I'm partial to your lionhead but they're all really neat - keep sharing pictures with us.

Peg


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 20, 2007)

thank you,thank you!!:dancing:

ill be adding more pics today!

kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like you are making great progress withIvo! She's probably feeling better now that she's notpregnant any more too.

I think Benji is just too cute! But then again, I love red mini-rexes...

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 20, 2007)

lol i know i just love rex's all togeather..there so soft:shock:!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2007)

Ohh love the new guy!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 21, 2007)

thank you for your replies!!
hunny seems to have bonded with him!there not in the same cage tho,i dofeel really bad but at playtimes i let them both out..they bothsoemtimes just lay there grooming each other!..im gona feel soo badwhen he finds a new home!!..for the first time since i got her she gaveme kisses on the nose..its asif to say thank you or something awwbless..

ill be taking vinny out to the park later as its really sunny YAY!!ill take some pics for you all!!

kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures.:colors:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 21, 2007)

piccy time!!!!

theres tons of pics so ill just post a few at a time

enjoy!:bunnydance::colors:

kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


































ill post more dont worry!


----------



## Haley (Feb 21, 2007)

Your bunnies are all so adorable!

Tell those rexes if they ever want a vacation they can pack up theircarrots and come across the pond to Michigan. Especially Benji, Im inlove with him. Ive always wanted an orange rex, they are so beautiful!Im fostering two minirexes right now and Im amazed at how soft theyare. Its like velvet or something 

Cant wait to see more pics!

Haley

PS. if you make your pics just a little smaller they're easier to see.I try and make mine no larger than 600 pixels. If you use photobucketit will resize it for you! Just a suggestion


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2007)

That black fur looks just so soft......

What a handsome rabbit.

Peg


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## JimD (Feb 21, 2007)

Vinny's a very cute bun...

.........but I have to say that I'm in love with Ivo's spotty ears!!!



~Jim


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 21, 2007)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!

:inlove:

Your babies are really beautiful!! I just love Benji's color,Ivo's ears, those lovely lionhead manes, and Vinny's softer-than-softlooking fur!!


----------



## T.T. (Feb 21, 2007)

Beautiful bunnies. Almost as many as Alicia (my daugher)


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2007)

That is me

Alicia


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 21, 2007)

lol thanks for comments!!!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 21, 2007)

well i thaught id post a few old pics of hunny when i first got her,dont know maybe some people havnt seen any.






















Hunny now.














there ya are!

i even managed to resize them wooooooo!!

kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 21, 2007)

ill post some of ivo too..when she was 3 months and now shes 6....



















and now,ivo now..


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 21, 2007)

Great picturs again! I LOVE little Ivo, oh man she is so adorable :inlove:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 23, 2007)

updated pics with a different camera





vinny being a bit grumpy!





haha chek out the coke can stereo





hunny bunch!!

i thaught id post a couple special pics of ivo!





mum im really not in the mood to pose*go away please!*





HEY i can still hear you sneaking a pose!





alright then just ONE!!*close up*





now GO AWAY!!

.......................................................................................................................................

sorry theres no pics of benji and dexter,batteries ran out on me! will post more later

kim


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2007)

Very cute! Ivo is such a special little girl.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww...you really catch your buns in such adorable poses! 

Ivo's such a sweetheart...I just love the sweet look on her face...


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2007)

We need some more Benji pics too when you have a chance!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 23, 2007)

haha yup ill post some soon dont worry!!!

wont keep ya hanging for long!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 23, 2007)

oki doki people....i *tried* to take pics of Benji...but with luck i got 6 out of 24 pics!

lol he was way too hyper wouldnt stay still for a second!

here goes nothing sorry if they same blurry!






cant a bun just eat in peace?





OH MAN! not the slave with the flash thing again!





HA not this time slave woman!!





hey i got something...take a pic of the butt woman!





okay ill let you take a few then!




are we nearly done here?





how about now?








sorry i will try to take better pics!!!


----------



## Spring (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww... there's my fix of bunnies! 

I just love your gang! Their names fit their personalities/looks perfectly . What a bunch of cuties!

:hug:Give them a cuddle for me please .


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2007)

He is so adorable! I just love his coloring and his fur looks so soft I just want to snuggle him!

I love this one:






What a character!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 23, 2007)

:bunnydance:thank you for comments everyone:bunnydance::colors::bunnydance::colors::colors:

hehe,caught a sneeky pic of my boyfriend snuggling Hunny!










is it me or does Hunny look actually possessed in these photo's.(her eyes are gleaming red lol)


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks to me like Hunny's trying to work her magic on your boyfriend...

How sweet...I love pictures of guys holding rabbits.

Peg


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

hunny and ivo.



























































lol sorry if that was too many pics,ill post the rest later on.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

here are some more.!!









































sorry if the pics are big!
hadproblems with photobucket!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

lol omg i forgot to post more pics!!

benji is coming later on!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

here a pic of Vinny thats the only decent one i got!

MAN that bun can move!!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

Time for some Benji.

Including a couple of photos with him in a top










































heres a couple of pics with him in a little top.

i know it looks kinda crap lol but i thaught id give it a go!!

he loves it too:?


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 25, 2007)

Benji's shirt is so cute! Is hedarkening as he's getting older? He looks like his fur ismore red than orange now, but that may just be the pictures.

--Dawn


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 25, 2007)

:colors:Yay! Benji pics:colors:

I love that little guy, he's so adorable. He's got a kissy, smooshy little mouth :bunnyheart

Thanks for showing us some more awesome pics :hug:


----------

